# قاموس مصطلحات الهندسة الكيميائية ؟؟ جديد ومهم ؟؟



## مهندس المحبة (16 فبراير 2009)

أقدم لكم قاموس مصطلحات الهندسة الكيميائية .....​ 
http://www.4shared.com/file/8787235...f_named_processes_in_chemical_technology.html

أرجو الرد والدعاء .........


أرجو منكم أضافة تقييم وذلك بالضغط على الأيكونة بجوار المشاركة


----------



## ash312 (17 فبراير 2009)

جزاك الله كل خير وبارك الله فيك


----------



## مهندس المحبة (18 فبراير 2009)

شكرا على الرد وهلا فيك .........


----------



## مبتدئه (18 فبراير 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته

ما شاء الله صار عندنا كنز من القواميس :d

شكرا جزيلا :84:​


----------



## hassankyo2007 (18 فبراير 2009)

مشكور أخوي
...........
..........


----------



## مهندس المحبة (18 فبراير 2009)

أهلا وسهلا وشكرا على الردوووووووود الطيبة ................


----------



## عصفو الجنة (19 فبراير 2009)

مرحبا....... أريد ظرووووووري حل مسائل كتاب الديناميكا الحرارية أرجو المساعدة


----------



## مهندس المحبة (19 فبراير 2009)

شكرا على الرد وأرجو أرسال أسم الكتاب وباللغة الأنكليزية لكي يتسنى لي مساعدتك .........


----------



## مهندس بغداد (20 فبراير 2009)

شكرا اخوية على الموضوع وان شاء الله يكون ذو فائدة...الف شكر


----------



## مهندس المحبة (21 فبراير 2009)

كل الهلا بيك وشكرا على الرد ........


----------



## جندي الله (7 يونيو 2009)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 


الله يبارك فيك أخي الكريم ... وأسأل الله تعالى أن يجعله في ميزان حسناتك


----------



## مهندس المحبة (7 يونيو 2009)

أهلا وسهلا أخي ويبارك فيك إن شاء الله .............


----------



## جالاك الدلوي (7 يونيو 2009)

مشششششششششششششكور اخي


----------



## مهندس المحبة (8 يونيو 2009)

شكرا على المرور ...........


----------



## chem_eng73 (5 سبتمبر 2009)

جهد مشكور اخوي الله يعطيك العافيه


----------



## المهيب16 (5 سبتمبر 2009)

شكرا على جهدك العظيم وتم التقييم


----------



## مهندس المحبة (9 سبتمبر 2009)

منور أخي العزيز ...............


----------



## ارهينيوس (10 سبتمبر 2009)

مشكوررررررررررررع المشاركة


----------



## مهندس المحبة (10 سبتمبر 2009)

كل الهلا فيك أخي أرهينيوس .........


----------



## احمد محمد هشام (15 سبتمبر 2009)

ماشاء الله اللهم بارك لنا في منتدانا


----------



## مهندس المحبة (16 سبتمبر 2009)

منور أخي العزيز ........


----------



## مهندس المحبة (16 سبتمبر 2009)

شكرا على المرور ومنور ........


----------



## اهم اهم (2 أكتوبر 2009)

شكرا على الكتاب المفيد


----------



## اهم اهم (2 أكتوبر 2009)

شكرا على القاموس المفيد


----------



## غريب الطباع (2 أكتوبر 2009)

مهندسنا مهندس المحبة مشكور على جهودك وبارك الله بيك ...............

بس شو قصة الكبس على الايقونة على شو عم ترسم احكيلنا والله مبين عنك خطير يدى الله على شو مترشح بس لعيونك وهاي احلى كبسة تقييم لعيون مهندسنا.............

تقبل فائق الاحترام والتقدير


----------



## safa aldin (29 نوفمبر 2009)

جزاك الله كل خير و بارك الله فيك


----------



## بريق ألماس (29 نوفمبر 2009)

مشكوووووووور أخي مهندس المحبة

أسأل الله أن يجعله في ميزان حسناتك

لك مني كل التقدير والأحترام


----------



## السامرائية البازية (4 ديسمبر 2009)

بارك الله بيك....


----------



## زهرة الشام1985 (4 ديسمبر 2009)

مشكور على المعلومات القيمة.


----------



## حسام ح (4 ديسمبر 2009)

مشكوررررررررر


----------



## engmimi (7 ديسمبر 2009)

شكراااااااااااااااااااااااااااا جداااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## الاخت الوفية (7 ديسمبر 2009)

بارك الله فيك اخي


----------



## ابو نبأ (18 ديسمبر 2009)

تعيش وتسلم وجزاك الله خير


----------



## بسامووو (18 ديسمبر 2009)

شكرا لكم على هذه الجهود


----------



## يحي الحربي (18 ديسمبر 2009)

احسنت بارك الله جهودك وجزاك خيرا
اتنمى الحصول على قاموس اكثر توسعا في العمليات الكيميائية ومعداتها واجهزتها
تحياتي اخي الكريم


----------



## esamgasim (29 ديسمبر 2009)

الأخ الكريم مهندس المحبة ... جزاك الله خيراً و بارك فيك و نفع بك ... تحياتي


----------



## safa aldin (27 يناير 2010)

شكرا و بارك الله فيك


----------



## أبوجويرية (27 يناير 2010)

بارك الله فيك و نفع بك


----------



## محمد محمود خليل. (28 يناير 2010)

مشكووووووووووور 
جدا


----------



## مهندس بيئي 2010 (29 يناير 2010)

عندس سؤال عن ازاله المعادن من المياه المتخلفه الصناعيه]


----------



## محمد.الشبلي (30 يناير 2010)

nice.................................


----------



## الشعاع الأبيض (31 يناير 2010)

thanks alot


----------



## الشعاع الأبيض (31 يناير 2010)

في ميزان حسناتك


----------



## hakeem-a (10 مارس 2010)

_جزاك الله عنا كل خير_


----------



## طارق هاشم الفلاح (22 مارس 2010)

شكرا يا أخى على توفير كتاب قاموس مصطلحات الهندسة الكيميائية وإن شاء الله يكون فى ميزان حسناتك ونستفيد منه.


----------



## بانقا محمد (7 أبريل 2010)

thank you


----------



## اسماعيل ذياب (8 أبريل 2010)

شكرا" على الكتاب
والله يوفقك لك خير


----------



## mohamed alias (19 أبريل 2010)

جزاك الله الف خير


----------



## المهندس جبار حافظ (19 يوليو 2010)

مممممممممممممممممممششششششششششششششششششككككككككككككككككككككككككككككووووووووووووووووووورررررررررررررر


----------



## مهندس المحبة (19 يوليو 2010)

أهلا وسهلا أخوتي الكرام ومنورين .........


----------



## على منصورى (24 يوليو 2010)

مشكوووووووووووور اخى جزاك الله خيرا .


----------



## bustani (26 يوليو 2010)

شكرا لك على هذا القاموس


----------



## مهندس المحبة (26 يوليو 2010)

منورين أخوتي الكرام و إن شاء الله الأستفادة .......


----------



## جمال المصرى1 (27 يوليو 2010)

جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## سعد محمد هادي (13 أغسطس 2010)

بارك الله فيك0000مع التقدير


----------



## مهندس المحبة (13 أغسطس 2010)

شكرا أخي العزيز على المرور ومنور الموضوع .........


----------



## يوحنا رومانس (14 أغسطس 2010)

مشششششششششششككككككككككككووووووووووووووررررررررررررررررررررررررررررر


----------



## مهندس المحبة (16 سبتمبر 2010)

تدلل وإن شاء الله استفدت ......


----------



## sofy ebn abbas (16 سبتمبر 2010)

:63:


----------



## alaziez.alhakiem (20 أكتوبر 2010)

شكـراً لكـم ​


----------



## khalid elnaji (21 أكتوبر 2010)

مشكووووووووووور أخي


----------



## safa aldin (22 أكتوبر 2010)

جزاك الله كل خير وبارك الله فيك


----------



## مهندس المحبة (23 أكتوبر 2010)

شكرا على المرور ......


----------



## alnouaimi (18 نوفمبر 2010)

السلام عليكم
اخوتي المهندسين العرب المحترمين ان مظاهر العمل في معظم الشركات الاهلية في الدول الغير منظبطة قانوناً للعمل في مجال المهندسين في الشركات فمن خلال نعاملنا مع بعض الشركات الافريقية او التي حصلت على تفويض للعمل في العراق والحصول على وكالات من بعض الشركات فانه يبرز العمل وكأنه الذي يتحدث معك هو مهندس وكأنه خريج الهندسة في اي تخصص ولكن التعامل معهم في الحصول على اعمال لشركته الاهلية وحتى ليس لديه خبرة في مجال العمل الهندسي فانه يتمتع بثقة تامة للتخاطب مع بعض الشركات الحكومية للعمل ولكن يعزو هذا السبب الاستثمار بكل انواعه 
سؤالي متى يتم ردع الشروط الخاصة بالاستثمار واعطاء الاولوية بتنفيذ اعمال لبعض الشركات التي تتعامل مع الشركات بشرط توفر مهندس يتخرج من جامعة رصينة؟

انني احد طلاب السيدة القديرة الاستاذة نضال العزاوي في الجامعة التكنلوجية/ بغداد قسم الهندسة الكيمياوية للعام الدراسي 1994 بمادة الوحدات الصناعية واكن لها الاحترام والتقدير واتمنى ان تعلم عنواني البريدي للتواصل معها وانه الشهادات معترف بها عند اليونوسكو منذ 1990 ولحد الآن وليس كما قرأنا بعض الآراء السابقة من بعض المشاركين.

(أرجو عدم وضع وسائل أتصال لمخالفتها القوانين ............ المشرف مهندس المحبة)

والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
النعيمي


----------



## safa aldin (2 فبراير 2011)

جزاك الله كل خير وبارك الله فيك


----------



## الهندي30 (5 فبراير 2011)

*شكرا جزيلا*


----------

